# Black Molly Babies



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Hey, i just found 2 babies swimming in my tank! I put them into a divided breeder with the mother and im eagerly awaiting more. Im worried i may have stressed the mother out too much will she continue to have babies even though i just moved her into the breeder?? i will edit this post with updates

Update 1:
Moved mother back to big tank to prevent her from eating the babies.
Found 5 babies
Update 2:
One baby had died but others seem healthy.
Mother doesn't look to be giving birth anymore but is still big.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome! My platy recently had fry too.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Congrats on your platy fry how many do you have. It looks like 4 of my babies will live. The other one isn't moving as much as the others and just lays on the bottom of the breeder i dont know if this is normal for them.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I only was able to catch three. Looks like you're beating me in the numbers department, lol. 

Does the slow one eat at all? You may have to move him to a breeder trap by himself so the others won't beat him to all the food. When the fry were first born they didn't do much except lay at the bottom...maybe he's more recent than his siblings. Hopefully he doesn't have any spine problems or the like.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Im sad to say it looks like he has passed away...


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry. well, you did what you could.


----------

